# Heard of turkey creek?



## burkecoboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of turkey creek around dooley co.? We are suppose to hunt there next season(deer).


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 12, 2005)

I live on Turkey Creek, but in Laurens County.  Haven't heard of one in Dooley County.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like Turkey Creek in Dooly is west of Vienna. Not too far south of Flint River WMA. Hwy 27 runs along it as it flows in the Flint River.

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat...=100&size=l&symshow=n&datum=nad83&layer=DRG25


----------



## sweet 16 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Dooly County*

I own property on Turkey Creek next to the Flint River. ALL Leases in proximity of my place are strict Trophy Management Clubs. The guys that hunt my place shot one buck this season 12 point. Passed up everything else for the last 3 years.  If your hunting to fill your tags might want to go some place else. You'll see when you meet other hunters in shops etc. Very Quality Deer Management area. Alot of calling Game Wardens if it's heard small bucks are being taken. Some Hogs, Some Turkey ,little Ducks. Welcome


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Jump on it.  There are some big deer up there and worth giving a try for sure!

ML


----------

